# My layout as of 1/13/2013!



## THEROCKLAKER.R. (Jan 2, 2013)

Let me know what you think of my progress for a 2 year old layout.

I started model railroading in 2010 and now my layout is a 4x10 town and army depot, with a 17ft shelf layout and a massive yard under construction. also a 4x4 portable layout that i plan to connect and diconect to move with ease and be my future city.

I started model railroading 2 years ago when I got a lionel train set and strarted planning to expand into a o-scale layout until i found out how expensive retail o-scale was. then shortly after I got the chance to see the massive Ho layout called the great train story at the museum of science and industry,(which you should see if you get the chance) in Chicago. That inspired me to build with HO because i could fit more in a smaller space. Plus i got a starter set from my neighbor. So i built a crappy 4x8 layout double stack layout. Well after i played around with it i met some experienced railroaders and decided i should tear the crap layout down because i thought it was too toyish and i wanted to get more prototypical. Now in just 2 years. i have the medium sized layout i just desricbed with a full train room. Check out the pics and my other threads. Thanks for reading and have fun Railroading.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

whoa. great beginning of an empire!


----------



## THEROCKLAKER.R. (Jan 2, 2013)

thanks i have just over 300 cars in my rolling stock
and a fleet of 50 locomotives


----------



## kingred58 (Apr 8, 2011)

Sell some trains and buy a new camera. 

Seriously though, looks like you've got the bug! That's an impressive first 2 years.
~Kingred


----------



## THEROCKLAKER.R. (Jan 2, 2013)

I have more than the bug. I'm now involved in the hobby or life.


----------



## THEROCKLAKER.R. (Jan 2, 2013)

Do you want to help fund my camera situtation and buy some trains?


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

THEROCKLAKE said:


> I have more than the bug. I'm now involved in the hobby or life.


BINGO! Sometimes, while working on my layout, I forget what day it is.

Nice work, keep it up.


----------



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

That is good looking great job


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

Wow those pics look like they were taken back in the 60's with a Kodak....kinda like it for nostalgic reasons. Big Train collection needs Big layout and it looks like you are on your way. I spent hours at the Museum of Science & industry looking and talking with the curators...incredible!! I like your town setup as well!!:thumbsup:


----------

